# Rogan wants nick Diaz vs mcgregor



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 24, 2016)

So joe rogan said he'd like to see nick fight mcgregor. Personally I don't see much point. Nick Is no where in the welterweight division right now and honestly I don't see the fight being much different to Nate since they both fight with exactly the same style, both have not great wrestling and the same pressure boxing style and barely kick and both struggle with movement fighters and never check leg kicks. I don't see it being much different to Nates fight 

Joe Rogan wants Nick Diaz vs Conor McGregor


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 24, 2016)

The fights that happen are the ones that will sell the most tickets, it's as simple as that. The UFC is a business and businesses exist to make a profit.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 24, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> The fights that happen are the ones that will sell the most tickets, it's as simple as that. The UFC is a business and businesses exist to make a profit.


Yes I got that the first hundred times you posted it thank you


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 24, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Yes I got that the first hundred times you posted it thank you



Touchy. Did you lose a lot on the last McGregor fight? Oh dear are you going to whinge to the Mods about me again? You do know I've been posting on the MMA section since I joined don't you?


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 24, 2016)

Tez3 said:


> Touchy. Did you lose a lot on the last McGregor fight? Oh dear are you going to whinge to the Mods about me again? You do know I've been posting on the MMA section since I joined don't you?


Umm what're you on about? I haven't /whinged/ about anything and yeah good on you so what? I'm just saying whenever someone's posts about mma you say it you've said it once you don't need to say it everytime


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 24, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Umm what're you on about? I haven't /whinged/ about anything and yeah good on you so what? I'm just saying whenever someone's posts about mma you say it you've said it once you don't need to say it everytime



Different threads. Not everyone reads all the threads just the ones that interest them and if the answer fits which it does in this case it bears repeating because....that's the answer.


----------

